# Seminarreihe Normenanwendung in Köln



## Safety (10 Juli 2010)

*Seminarreihe Normenanwendung in Köln*

*Seminar A 07.09.2010 in Köln*
Grundlagen Risikobeurteilung und Risikominderung
nach Maschinenrichtline 2006/42/EG
Anwendung I - DIN EN ISO 13849-1

*Seminar B 08.09.2010 in Köln*
Sicherheitsfunktionen in Maschinen
Anwendung II - DIN EN ISO 13849-1

*Seminar C 09.09.2010 in Köln*
Sicherheits-SPS 
Anwendungsseminar

*Seminar D 10.09.2010 in Köln*
Erstellung sicherheitsbezogener
Anwendungssoftware (SRASW)
Anwendung III - DIN EN ISO 13849-1

*Ich würde mich freuen euch kennen zu lernen. *

*JOKAB SAFETY*
*A MEMBER OF THE ABB GROUP*
*www.jokabsafety.com*

*Partner für Maschinensicherheit*


----------



## Safety (19 Juli 2010)

Habe noch mal unseren Flyer Umsetzung 13849-1 hochgeladen!

Die auf Seite 10 gezeigte Bearbeitungsmaschine wird in den Seminaren genau besprochen. Von der Berechnung über Definition bis zur Software Erstellung und auch Validierung.


----------



## Safety (16 August 2010)

Hallo,
sind noch Plätze frei!


----------

